# Calm after the Storm



## N2TORTS (Mar 20, 2011)

Well ... it never really storms here, but this evening is beautiful out front.





JD~


----------



## terryo (Mar 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Is that part of your yard Jeff?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 20, 2011)

right out my front door in the courtyard.. .. and since that pic, an hour later..... clouds almighty!


----------



## terryo (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you have any turtles in there? Water turtles....why not?


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

Very cool pond!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 20, 2011)

terryo said:


> Do you have any turtles in there? Water turtles....why not?



Not that one ... too big! .. 
but ... ya might like this one .... 











JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice pictures.


----------



## terryo (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow...I have to move to Fl. Nature all over your place! I miss my turtle pond. It was just too much work, every Spring.


----------



## Angi (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Isa (Mar 21, 2011)

No wayyy JD, you have this beautiful pond right out your front door and it is the first time you post pictures of it :-O  . Very very nice JD, it must be so peaceful sitting on a chair outside and looking at it or reading a book . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wirewehear (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice ... like the little pond as well. Would love to do something like that out in the back corner. Its a perfect set up since all the rocks are there and could easily set up a small water fall but I wouldnt be able to keep my dogs out of it. (plus I'm lazy - after retirement maybe)


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 21, 2011)

terryo said:


> Wow...I have to move to Fl. Nature all over your place! I miss my turtle pond. It was just too much work, every Spring.



Florida? .... I dont live in Fl. ...."Silly" ... ( must be that red hair dye....<wink) ... LOL ...... 
Iam in So. Cal.....Huntington Beach area.......your only abot 3,000 miles off......


JD~



Wirewehear said:


> Nice ... like the little pond as well. Would love to do something like that out in the back corner. Its a perfect set up since all the rocks are there and could easily set up a small water fall but I wouldnt be able to keep my dogs out of it. (plus I'm lazy - after retirement maybe)



Yvie.... well I dont know about keeping the dogs out ....but eventually " Harley " grew up ( my big sulley) .. and I was worried about him falling in the pond. So .. to keep things A' Natural" I used big logs thru out the yard ...( pond and garden) thus keeping a nice barrrier and easy on the eyes.


----------



## terryo (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow...I always thought you lived in Florida. Well, where ever you live it's beautiful!


----------



## betty123 (Mar 29, 2011)

JEFF WHY ARE YOU POSTING MY BACK YARD POND & MY RED EAR?? YOUR BACK YARD IS SMALL 15 BY 15! PLEASE DONT POST MY YARD PICTURES ANYMORE! THANKS RENEE


----------



## Fernando (Mar 30, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...I have to move to Fl. Nature all over your place! I miss my turtle pond. It was just too much work, every Spring.
> ...






I like the idea of the big logs.


----------

